# Dutch Shepherd



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with this particular breed? I am leaning this way for a family guard that won't wipe out all my animals. From what I am reading they are a very intelligent family guard dog. Does any one here breed them? Thanks JIL


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

They are not a lgd but a herding breed also used for family guard dogs. Here is a link to a forum. http://www.dutchshepherdforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=467


----------



## ff468 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have had Dutchies for about ten years now. 
While they make great family guard, protection sports, police, search and rescue dog they may not be the best at guarding livestock. Most Dutchies bond better to one person more than the rest of the family. With their person they are very loyal. With the rest of the family they are great but still show preference to 'their' person.
They were breed to be a good all around farm dog. Herding, guarding etc. Most of the breeders now days are breeding for police/protection dogs. However there are a few out there that breed for the 'softer' sports.
Working with a puppy and setting limits, as with any LGD, could work. With plenty of work and patience you might be able to get one to work. The problem I have had with most of mine is their over the top prey drive.
I've had one male that I would trust to be out with the livestock. He could care less about them and would even let the chickens/turkeys eat out of his bowl. The others Ive had wouldn't allow that. They would chase the birds, goats, and sheep to no end. This can be molded more in favor of herding than guarding. 
If you want there is a great breeder of Dutchies in Utah.. Asheley Winters DVM. She has a liter or two every year. Almost all of the puppies are working in one way or another. There are a couple that do herding and are great at it... She knows this breed like nobody I have ever met. She would answer any question you have..
Look her up dutchshepherds.us... or email her [email protected].. The dog Aaron on her web site is my male.. They are amazing dogs..
Good Luck in you search
Byron


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

They sound like awesome dogs....but probably not a breed that is livestock-safe. Really the only dogs that should be considered for livestock guard duty are breeds that were developed for this purpose since they have low/no prey drive.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks, What I am looking for is a personal guard dog for me, and my family, sometime the girls are home alone (me & DD) for long periods of time. It would be an inside dog for the most part ....but .... we are on a farm with a lot of livestock from chickens to donkeys and all in between. We currently have a couple of grt prys and an akbash. these do not like it inside they want to be outside with their animals. they are also people friendly they love for people to pet them it doesn't matter who. So I don't have much confidence in them protecting me and DD. but they will chase off a coyote, or a **** without blinking an eye. What ever dog I get I want at the youngest age that it can be weaned without it being hurtful to the pup, and give a lot of one on one training. Thanks I will check out the sites. any other thoughts on a good breed for this purpose? thanks JIL


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Look into the breeds of LGDs that would function as both. Otherwise, Low Prey Drive, and Defensive.

The Turkish breeds tend to have a stronger defense drive, like the Anatolian, Kangal and Boz. The Kangal and Boz can guard your Family, and will be safe with the farm animals.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

My Anatolians are fantastic watch dogs. They do not miss a thing, especially at night. Their loud, booming bark easily awakened me so I can see what's up. They do live in the pasture, but still guard everything. I will soon begin letting one of them patrol the area around the house at night and leave the other in the pasture. But interestingly, the one who's the best watch dog of the two is also a big social butterfly when I take him places. He loves everyone and is so happy to meet strangers. These are smart dogs. He knows when I take him places, he is off-duty. Otherwise, he is at on guard duty 24/7. And they are only 8 months old. When these dogs are grown, just the size of them and that bark will be a deterrent to most anyone who comes snooping around. LOVE these dogs!!


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

how is the hip dysplsiea ?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

JIL said:


> how is the hip dysplsiea ?


The incidence of hip dysplasia is very low in Anatolian Shepherds, as compared to many other large breeds. They rank 97th out of 164 breeds on the list (http://www.offa.org/stats_hip.html). Dutch Shepherds rank a little better at 119th. With any breed, I'd suggest you find a breeder who OFA certifies their breeding stock.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

JIL said:


> What ever dog I get I want at the youngest age that it can be weaned without it being hurtful to the pup, and give a lot of one on one training. Thanks I will check out the sites. any other thoughts on a good breed for this purpose? thanks JIL


Eight weeks is about the youngest you would want to take a pup away from its mother and littermates. The mother dog and littermates teach the pup important things like bite inhibition, doggie language and etiquette, etc.

I have never had a Dutchie, I'm partial to German Shepherds but you absolutely MUST go through a reputable breeder, not someone you find on Craigslist or the local newspaper. Someone who breeds working lines and actually participates in SchH or other working venues.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

JIL said:


> thanks, What I am looking for is a personal guard dog for me, and my family, sometime the girls are home alone (me & DD) for long periods of time. It would be an inside dog for the most part ....but .... we are on a farm with a lot of livestock from chickens to donkeys and all in between. We currently have a couple of grt prys and an akbash. these do not like it inside they want to be outside with their animals. they are also people friendly they love for people to pet them it doesn't matter who. So I don't have much confidence in them protecting me and DD. but they will chase off a coyote, or a **** without blinking an eye. What ever dog I get I want at the youngest age that it can be weaned without it being hurtful to the pup, and give a lot of one on one training. Thanks I will check out the sites. any other thoughts on a good breed for this purpose? thanks JIL


The South African Boerboel was bred for a purpose that sounds very close to matching your needs. You may want to research the breed and maybe visit some local breeders to see what you think. I am currently raising a Kangal/Boerboel cross, and if the animals I've interacted with at my dog's breeder's are any indication, they are definitely animals that are happiest if they can be by at least some of their people as much of the day as possible. All-day crating while the family is at work/school is pretty hard on them. Other potential problem seems to be a large range in temperament due to unusually wide variation in the breed, the small breeding population state-side, and the interest now shown by the show-dog crowd messing with their predispositions.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

BarbadosSheep said:


> My Anatolians are fantastic watch dogs. They do not miss a thing, especially at night. Their loud, booming bark easily awakened me so I can see what's up. They do live in the pasture, but still guard everything. I will soon begin letting one of them patrol the area around the house at night and leave the other in the pasture. But interestingly, the one who's the best watch dog of the two is also a big social butterfly when I take him places. He loves everyone and is so happy to meet strangers. These are smart dogs. He knows when I take him places, he is off-duty. Otherwise, he is at on guard duty 24/7. And they are only 8 months old. When these dogs are grown, just the size of them and that bark will be a deterrent to most anyone who comes snooping around. LOVE these dogs!!


I'll second the impact of that Kangal bark. My 6mo old mix already sounds more impressive than our GSD did at full adulthood. She doesn't bark often, but when she does, it still amazes me that an adolescent can project like that.


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd have to agree with what everyone else said: the Dutch shepherd is an excellent personal protection dog (just like the Belgian Malinois btw), but they are very, very active dogs and can have a high prey drive.
Especially the ones from the working lines that are often used for police work.

So I too would recommend a LGD breed like perhaps Tibetan mastiffs, Kuvasz, Sarplaninac etc. 
It's best to get the puppy when he/she is 9-10 weeks old and then teach him or her to be around you guys inside the house.


----------

